# New to bees from British Columbia Canada



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Delia!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Delia, good to have you.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome Delia. You have found a great site for help. I'm sure someone will come along and help you with the location of a seller near you.

You have checked this out, eh? http://www.bcbeekeepers.com/


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

You may be able to find a nearby club from the list here:
http://www.bcbeekeepers.com/?page_id=18

I would expect that one of them can help you find bees.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome. Bees are over wintered successfully in colder and damper climates than the Okanagan. The Canadian Prairies can be cold and west coast and east coast are probably damper. Best to check with a number of local bee keepers as to what works for wintering in that particular climate. Think bee keepers, in general, are a very open and helpful. If you are honest, keenly interested, and willing to work at it weekly, you will be successful new bee keeper. Putting bees in a hive in the spring and coming back in the fall to harvest honey doesn't work! Good luck.


----------



## newbeeDelia (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I did get in touch with the BC beekers. And found a local group to get in touch with. I go to the first meeting on Monday night. I am very excited. I am getting all my equipment out and sorting through so I will know what I need to get still.
What a great group. 
Bees just keep us buzzing!


----------

